# Flood Gates (Were) Open



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

I haven't had time to post recently. I went to go fish at Foote Dam last week, but the Flood Gates were open. Didn't really matter though the place was packed. I even talked to one guy on his way up the walkway and I asked him how he did and he replied "Not so good...." I replied back "That's because the Flood Gates are open". 

Hey somebody has to tell these people. Either way water temperature is about 38 degrees and rising slowly. Last week of April sounds about right for a few days on the Ausable and head on over to Tippy for a few days. I will update this post at a later date.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I suddenly have a bunch of time to take off at work, so I'll be up there quite a bit in the next few weeks. The Ausable historically had one of the latest peaks for Steelhead spawning in the State. The first week of May was usually peak. I haven't really fished for spring Steelhead much for quite a while. It will be nice to get on the river in the spring, and see nature waking back up after winter. If flood gates were open, the ice will be going out on Foote pond shortly. Big hen Walleyes will be spawning in 38* water.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

I got some time off this week. Trying to get up there for the first time in a few years. Weather isn't lookin too good to do some camping, but I'm going to try and make it work either way. Excited to just get up there and visit the river that taught me so much about fishing.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

I've hammered them when the flood gates were open. Just saying...


----------



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

SJC said:


> I've hammered them when the flood gates were open. Just saying...


Once the flood gates are open the River usually gets washed out and I personally never had any luck within a half mile down River, but that's just me I guess.


----------



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

jmaddog8807 said:


> I got some time off this week. Trying to get up there for the first time in a few years. Weather isn't lookin too good to do some camping, but I'm going to try and make it work either way. Excited to just get up there and visit the river that taught me so much about fishing.


I usually just sleep in my truck and make coffee on the tailgate, it's not that bad.
I know guys that literally camp out at Tippy Dam parking lot in their vehicles for days during Salmon season.


----------

